# Critical thinking in the apocalypse



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

In an effort to combat the political negativity that grips this tribe, let's do something survivalist: Critical thinking.
Here is how it goes; I pose a scenario, and the members resolve it. In this scenario I am the villain, I am the one who will shoot your wife and rape your dog when you are unsuccessful. 
Note: Responses must be part of a solution. Stopping to question the scenario will result in death. As in real life, hesitation kills.
So let's have some fun.


You and your people had prepped for the apocalypse wisely, but when the event came, you had to bug out (pick your reason-contaminated zone, mobs, nukes, whatever, ya had to leave and go mobile.) Being smart preppers (I use the term loosely) you have banded up with several other prepper families. You are halfway up the mountains when you can see a band of murderers on motorcycles coming up the mountain after you. Reports have confirmed that these guys are coming to murder you for your supplies. The leader looks like a crazy tattooed ****

elements:
This is a steep mountain highway in the Rocky Mountain region (not those little pussy mountains like the smokies). 
The road is only 2 lanes wide with frequent pullouts. 
You have mebbe an hour before I catch up to you.
You are in cars and motorhomes, we are on motorcycles and outnumber you 4 to 1.
We are well armed 
I have a large penis


Save your people


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Another post and run. I do not participate in "what if" games with people who do not like my "tribe".


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Looks like we are going to have to abandon a motor home. Park it tight across the road and disable it: strip out the ignition wires and flatten the tires, at least.

Probably gonna leave a rear guard behind. Take positions 200-300 yards from the abandoned vehicle, have our fastest vehicle available for them to withdraw and rejoin after they harry the bikers. The basic idea would be to make the bikers come through one at a time, so they could be dealt with, then bug out before they can flank.

4-1 odds are about right for assaulting a prepared static position. Take that down to 2-1 or so and they wouldn't stand much of a chance. If they continued in their pursuit, we would look for a good ambush site and dig in to make a final stand. Terrain like that favors the defender, we would prevail.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Do what the Incas did - destroy the road behind them. Steep mountain terrain is going to put those road bikers on foot if they continue pursuit while my crew will still have wheels.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well if im in a motor home the size of a bus, and the other guys are on motorcycles. Im just going to run the motorcycles over. Maybe have some others shoot out of the back while someone else is driving.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Dude, I usually don't do this and I'll take my wrist slapping for it, but you're kind of a douche canoe. You go on a tirade the other day and then you come back and write a post questioning the intelligence (which you use loosely - yadda yadda) of this "tribe" and mentioning your, physiologically over-compensating, penis size? Seriously dude?! Stop, just stop.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

One word, Thermopylae.

A few disabled and immobile vehicles will funnel the bikers into a pinch point where their numbers account for nothing.
With an hour to prepare the spot, a few trees will be prepped to fall after the last man enters, cutting off any exit on bike.

In short, thanks for the supplies!




tks said:


> Dude, I usually don't do this and I'll take my wrist slapping for it, but you're kind of a douche canoe. You go on a tirade the other day and then you come back and write a post questioning the intelligence (which you use loosely - yadda yadda) of this "tribe" and mentioning your, physiologically over-compensating, penis size? Seriously dude?! Stop, just stop.


Easy there. He's building an image of "the villain".
If you truly got upset with him, then he did a better job than he intended.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Another post and run. I do not participate in "what if" games with people who do not like my "tribe".


And yet you post in the thread?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Looks like we are going to have to abandon a motor home. Park it tight across the road and disable it: strip out the ignition wires and flatten the tires, at least.
> 
> Probably gonna leave a rear guard behind. Take positions 200-300 yards from the abandoned vehicle, have our fastest vehicle available for them to withdraw and rejoin after they harry the bikers. The basic idea would be to make the bikers come through one at a time, so they could be dealt with, then bug out before they can flank.
> 
> 4-1 odds are about right for assaulting a prepared static position. Take that down to 2-1 or so and they wouldn't stand much of a chance. If they continued in their pursuit, we would look for a good ambush site and dig in to make a final stand. Terrain like that favors the defender, we would prevail.


Good first step. You take out almost twenty of us, but we fall back, dismount, and climb the mountain to flank you. Gaining some high ground we kill 5 of your 20. We only hold a single position at this point, but not the retreat road.
Your move


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Do what the Incas did - destroy the road behind them. Steep mountain terrain is going to put those road bikers on foot if they continue pursuit while my crew will still have wheels.


A good start, but be more specific; how would you destroy the road using only stuff that you currently own?
You got any pictures of your dog?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

James m said:


> Well if im in a motor home the size of a bus, and the other guys are on motorcycles. Im just going to run the motorcycles over. Maybe have some others shoot out of the back while someone else is driving.


You get a few but they run you down on the hairpins, swarm you and take the tail vehicle. You are down 5 of your 20.
Which vehicle are the dogs in?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

tks said:


> Dude, I usually don't do this and I'll take my wrist slapping for it, but you're kind of a douche canoe. You go on a tirade the other day and then you come back and write a post questioning the intelligence (which you use loosely - yadda yadda) of this "tribe" and mentioning your, physiologically over-compensating, penis size? Seriously dude?! Stop, just stop.


And people say I'm a troll.
No one forced you to come clear out here to this thread and post a snide reply. Such a negative attitude.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> One word, Thermopylae.
> 
> A few disabled and immobile vehicles will funnel the bikers into a pinch point where their numbers account for nothing.
> With an hour to prepare the spot, a few trees will be prepped to fall after the last man enters, cutting off any exit on bike.
> ...


Winner, winner, chicken dinner.
The ambush pushed us back and killed half our numbers before we fell back and tried to flank you. You blocked the road with trees at a particularly steep point along the trail, and that pretty much cockblocked us for the next day.

But now we're pissed. 40 mad muther****ers a day back. But you live another day.

And very observant about the villany. This ain't my first rodeo. Not even the first time I have worn this avatar. 
I'm not a troll, I'm a tool [pun intended]


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ralph, MrsInor and tks bring up valid points. Please calmly re-read all of your previous posts in other threads.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank God for the Ignore Button. Bye Ralph.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

And very observant about the villany. This ain't my first rodeo. Not even the first time I have worn this avatar. 
I'm not a troll, I'm a tool [pun intended][/QUOTE]

Just my first impression of you is your a prick, and a little one at that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner.
> The ambush pushed us back and killed half our numbers before we fell back and tried to flank you. You blocked the road with trees at a particularly steep point along the trail, and that pretty much cockblocked us for the next day.
> 
> But now we're pissed. 40 mad muther****ers a day back. But you live another day.
> ...


The trees intended to keep your wheels where they stopped.
No bikes are getting out of that hot zone.
Any retreat will be done on foot, as will the flank attempt.
Any gas has been siphoned out of the bikes you were forced to abandon.
Meanwhile, we continue on up the mountain in working vehicles, albeit a little heavier from the newly acquired supplies.
Thanks for carrying extra ammo in your saddle bags. Without that resupply, we might have run out during your next failed attempt. 
The terrain will take care of your survivors. You said it yourself, these ain't the Smokies...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Chipper said:


> And very observant about the villany. This ain't my first rodeo. Not even the first time I have worn this avatar.
> I'm not a troll, I'm a tool [pun intended]


 Just my first impression of you is your a prick, and a little one at that.[/QUOTE]

Y'know, sometimes I think the old timers in this forum have been together so long that their periods have synchronized.

Seriously, it's the day after an election and you guys should be railing about the filthy democraps that got reelected or whatever vitriolic topic d'jour. 
Do you think the people you meet in the apocalypse will all be happy friendly people?Is that your sun-shiny vision of TEOTWAWKI? 
In the apocalypse there will be a shortage of everything BUT assholes.

PS: You died in this scenario, and your dog was sold into the sex trade.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The trees intended to keep your wheels where they stopped.
> No bikes are getting out of that hot zone.
> Any retreat will be done on foot, as will the flank attempt.
> Any gas has been siphoned out of the bikes you were forced to abandon.
> ...


How big a chainsaw do you carry?
The bikes would cover the noise of the work. First thing they'd do is rip off the mufflers. Proud to be loud.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Why would I help you write the plot for your next book? Particularly since your other one looks so stupid.

You have been here for at least a week and I have yet to see you post one useful or even entertaining thing.

Tks - Thank-you! I had never heard the term "douche canoe". I like that one! I am going to file that in my extremely large file cabinet of insults. I'll put it right between "dipshit" and "gutter slut" so I know right where to find it!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Ralph, MrsInor and tks bring up valid points. Please calmly re-read all of your previous posts in other threads.


What does that have to do with disturbing this thread over and over again. Were you ordinary users I'd say you were just being rude. But as mods it's a little unprofessional to barge in here and start stuff when I was playing nice in the sandbox.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> In an effort to combat the political negativity that grips this tribe, let's do something survivalist: Critical thinking.
> Here is how it goes; I pose a scenario, and the members resolve it. In this scenario I am the villain, I am the one who will shoot your wife and rape your dog when you are unsuccessful.
> Note: Responses must be part of a solution. Stopping to question the scenario will result in death. As in real life, hesitation kills.
> So let's have some fun.
> ...


Okay, I didn't read anyone else's responses yet, so here goes.

I would set up a trap on the switch-backs where you can look down on a long stretch of road. Block it with felled trees at one end, close it behind them with trees and boulders. I would be looking for an area where the edge in the target zone is a steep dropoff, then we'd clean them out decicively from a position of power. During the ambush we would drop boulders and trees on them as well, probably a few mollys too, just to add some salsa.

PS: Ralph, I left that miserable mutt of mine tied up at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Why would I help you write the plot for your next book? Particularly since your other one looks so stupid.
> 
> You have been here for at least a week and I have yet to see you post one useful or even entertaining thing.
> 
> Tks - Thank-you! I had never heard the term "douche canoe". I like that one! I am going to file that in my extremely large file cabinet of insults. I'll put it right between "dipshit" and "gutter slut" so I know right where to find it!





Ralph Rotten said:


> What does that have to do with disturbing this thread over and over again. Were you ordinary users I'd say you were just being rude. But as mods it's a little unprofessional to barge in here and start stuff when I was playing nice in the sandbox.


You insult then play the victim!? Confess, you're really a socially stunted 35 year old man living in his mother's basement, aren't you? Being a pepper is you living out some wannabe Rambo fantasy that you believe your mom held you back from.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Just my first impression of you is your a prick, and a little one at that.


Y'know, sometimes I think the old timers in this forum have been together so long that their periods have synchronized."


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Everybody starts pointing and laughing at the actual ridiculously small size of your penis and you fall off of your bike when one of the training wheels collapses.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

What is this, Dungeons and Dragons?

Ralph, everyone here has high and low opinions of other people. You just can't keep your mouth shut about how righteous and mighty you are about yours, if you're curious why everybody thinks you're a douche canoe. Mighty big canoe, at that.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

First of all, my Bug out supplies contain 3 rifles that are a 'bit' large to carry on a motorcycle, so I'd definitely have Range of engagement on my side. Motorcycles are pretty easy to deal with when on a narrow path. Simply stringing wire across at the correct height will at least slow them down enough to discourage them with the long range rifles. Trees, vehicles, rocks etc. also slow down bikes.

Pretty simple scenario, the 'preppers' I'd have with me contain at least 6 folks that scoff at 1/2 mile shots (as long as the wind is reasonable).

AJ


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Well no, our rear guard is fighting a classic delaying action. We shoot n scoot, and bug out before you can climb the hills to flank us, as I said earlier.

I would anticipate taking no casualties in this first action, maybe one at the most.

So here's what's happening.... Our main group is making their best speed. The rear guard goes around a corner, parks their vehicle, then trots back and sets up to take a few shots at your lead element. This forces you to dismount and go to ground, and we bug then out to set up in a new position down the road. We are trading space for time, slowing you so your speed advantage is lost. Eventually, we will break your will to fight, and you will stop following us or lose through attrition.

At some point, when you are weakened enough, we stop running and make a stand. Once your gang has been eliminated or has run, we go back for the motorhome and anything we can scrounge off your dead. Maybe impale your heads on spikes every few hundred meters as a warning to others. 

See, the assumption is that your big bad bikes and tats scare us, and we will be too frightened to mount an effective resistance. This can be a fatal error.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Since I prepared Wisley, I took into account a motorcycle mob would be chasing my group up a mountain to rape fido.

I would radio Stringfellow "String" Hawke to fire up _AirWolf_ and blast you dog rapers to hell!

seriously WTF?


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Simple enough to disable the first few bikes and cause confusion. Tight terrain like a two lane road makes compensation impossible, unless the bikers are on dirt bikes, but I'll assume they're on Harley's, given your description.

Take advantage of the hour, move forward for one of many tight turns and throw down debris (rocks, gravel, wrist thick branches, etc). Then, 30 yards or so up the road, stage a motorhome as a blockade and "Apparent" stronghold. No need to disable the vehicle at this time, since you'll be leading the pursuers into a very dangerous killzone. Once the band has negotiated the turn only to very likely spill off their bikes, have somebody on the ridge behind them say, drop a downed tree (either have it near its tipping point and let it fall, use HME to blow it and a part of the ridge down behind them, or whatever your fancy/equipment allows. You've now effectively cut off a forward advance as well as a backwards retreat. Have your shooters on the ridge and behind the motorhome (particularly behind wheels while prone and the front, where the engine block can provide true cover), then rain down hell until the bikers are either all dead, or unwilling to fight any longer. Assuming any of them surrender, strip them of their weapons and kill them, removing any potential future threat that survivors might have posed. 

You run the risk of minimal casualties, have just destroyed a threat permanently, and likely gained more supplies than you used to kill off your would be attackers. Worst case scenario that some of them manage to scramble to the other side of the road, your high ground shooters keep them at bay while those around/behind the blockade move to hit them at their flank. Still, in the end, you run the risk of a few casualties, but not so much that it'd disable your group.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My ultralight pilot would do several strafing runs and be home in time for dinner.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Since I prepared Wisley, I took into account a motorcycle mob would be chasing my group up a mountain to rape fido.
> 
> I would radio Stringfellow "String" Hawke to fire up _AirWolf_ and blast you dog rapers to hell!
> 
> seriously WTF?


Holy crap!!! An Airwolf reference!!! You sir, are THE MAN!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd like to phone a friend please. 

I'd like to call in an air strike please. 

Would you like you but a vowel?

I'm sorry, but your answer must be in the form of a question.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Daddy O said:


> Okay, I didn't read anyone else's responses yet, so here goes.
> 
> I would set up a trap on the switch-backs where you can look down on a long stretch of road. Block it with felled trees at one end, close it behind them with trees and boulders. I would be looking for an area where the edge in the target zone is a steep dropoff, then we'd clean them out decicively from a position of power. During the ambush we would drop boulders and trees on them as well, probably a few mollys too, just to add some salsa.
> 
> PS: Ralph, I left that miserable mutt of mine tied up at the bottom of the hill.


Firstly, thank you for the dog, it tasted good.

Your plan was very good, I like the spice of an ambush. But this is 60-80 bikers (based on your groupsize of roughly 20) so they will be strung out for a half mile as they negotiate the mountain road. I'd be willing to say that you get 3/4 of them inside of your trap, only because it would be hard to find just the right spot where you could fit the whole gang like that. So that leaves 20 with motorcycles, and a handful that escape down the steep slope. The road would be blocked and take twice as long to clear (blocked at both ends=2x work). But that is a lot of trees to chop down, do you really have a chain saw that powerful?

You survived, and left the gang with more people than bikes. They are still out there, pissed as hell. coupla days back.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

A J said:


> First of all, my Bug out supplies contain 3 rifles that are a 'bit' large to carry on a motorcycle, so I'd definitely have Range of engagement on my side. Motorcycles are pretty easy to deal with when on a narrow path. Simply stringing wire across at the correct height will at least slow them down enough to discourage them with the long range rifles. Trees, vehicles, rocks etc. also slow down bikes.
> 
> Pretty simple scenario, the 'preppers' I'd have with me contain at least 6 folks that scoff at 1/2 mile shots (as long as the wind is reasonable).
> 
> AJ


Okay, you have pinned them down the hill a good long ways, but they're still there. If you move they will advance behind you. Wire will only get a few, then they'll have the ape-hangers run point after that.
Whats your next move before they try to flank you?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

tks said:


> You insult then play the victim!? Confess, you're really a socially stunted 35 year old man living in his mother's basement, aren't you? Being a pepper is you living out some wannabe Rambo fantasy that you believe your mom held you back from.


But you can be a Pepper too!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Well no, our rear guard is fighting a classic delaying action. We shoot n scoot, and bug out before you can climb the hills to flank us, as I said earlier.
> 
> I would anticipate taking no casualties in this first action, maybe one at the most.
> 
> ...


Very good. Like Clint Smith says; in a gunfight you should be shooting, moving, or reloading.
One improvement to this strategy is now that you know my first move would be to try to flank you on foot, plan for me to retreat and dismount right from the beginning. Shoot me at the front of the column, then the real ambush would be when you retreat. Just time-compress the whole plan into one murder fest. Then take your pick of fine American motorcycles as trophies. And most importantly your dogs remain virgins.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Since I prepared Wisley, I took into account a motorcycle mob would be chasing my group up a mountain to rape fido.
> 
> I would radio Stringfellow "String" Hawke to fire up _AirWolf_ and blast you dog rapers to hell!
> 
> seriously WTF?


That was a substance known as humor. Invented by Hamburi in 10,000 BC.
Does it matter what why eighty bikers are chasing you with knives in their teeth?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Okay, you have pinned them down the hill a good long ways, but they're still there. If you move they will advance behind you. Wire will only get a few, then they'll have the ape-hangers run point after that.
> Whats your next move before they try to flank you?


So, 80 targets moving slowly. If I slow them down at 1200yds and again at 1/2mile. I don't need another plan.

Have you EVER watched what a small handful of really good shots can do with high quality firearms?

You said we have an HOUR to prepare! I've personally taken big game animals at just under 1/2 mile with less than 1 MINUTE to prepare. Single shot = full freezer.

I've personally splashed gallon jugs full of water, first shot at measured distances 1400 - 800 yards.

When you've burned powder at targets over 1000yds, things that most people think are long range (400yds) are a simple as kicking the dog!

Having an hour to prepare and having 2-3 of my friends, it wouldn't even be a challenge.

AJ


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

specknowsbest said:


> Simple enough to disable the first few bikes and cause confusion. Tight terrain like a two lane road makes compensation impossible, unless the bikers are on dirt bikes, but I'll assume they're on Harley's, given your description.
> 
> Take advantage of the hour, move forward for one of many tight turns and throw down debris (rocks, gravel, wrist thick branches, etc). Then, 30 yards or so up the road, stage a motorhome as a blockade and "Apparent" stronghold. No need to disable the vehicle at this time, since you'll be leading the pursuers into a very dangerous killzone. Once the band has negotiated the turn only to very likely spill off their bikes, have somebody on the ridge behind them say, drop a downed tree (either have it near its tipping point and let it fall, use HME to blow it and a part of the ridge down behind them, or whatever your fancy/equipment allows. You've now effectively cut off a forward advance as well as a backwards retreat. Have your shooters on the ridge and behind the motorhome (particularly behind wheels while prone and the front, where the engine block can provide true cover), then rain down hell until the bikers are either all dead, or unwilling to fight any longer. Assuming any of them surrender, strip them of their weapons and kill them, removing any potential future threat that survivors might have posed.
> 
> You run the risk of minimal casualties, have just destroyed a threat permanently, and likely gained more supplies than you used to kill off your would be attackers. Worst case scenario that some of them manage to scramble to the other side of the road, your high ground shooters keep them at bay while those around/behind the blockade move to hit them at their flank. Still, in the end, you run the risk of a few casualties, but not so much that it'd disable your group.


I like the killzone ambush you describe, but keep in mind they are stretched out for a ways, the more there are. In real life you would have no idea just how many, but for purposes of this scenario I make the actual number known.

I won't ask about H_E for fear of getting the forum flagged by our older brother. Their spiders are more frequent than google.

Last note, don't count on defeat by demoralization. You may be the only game in town. Then they'd have to get you, though in truth most real criminals would be looking for softer targets.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

A J said:


> So, 80 targets moving slowly. If I slow them down at 1200yds and again at 1/2mile. I don't need another plan.
> 
> Have you EVER watched what a small handful of really good shots can do with high quality firearms?
> 
> ...


Then talk to me about the ground you would choose, ideally? Steep, rocky mountain highway that has increasing switchbacks the higher you go. In a perfect world what would you be looking for?


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I like the killzone ambush you describe, but keep in mind they are stretched out for a ways, the more there are. In real life you would have no idea just how many, but for purposes of this scenario I make the actual number known.
> 
> I won't ask about H_E for fear of getting the forum flagged by our older brother. Their spiders are more frequent than google.
> 
> Last note, don't count on defeat by demoralization. You may be the only game in town. Then they'd have to get you, though in truth most real criminals would be looking for softer targets.


I am keeping that in mind, thus the reference to moving further up the road in a "blockade". But since numbers were essentially a variable in the original post, it left it up for interpretation. Given that most of your Harley convoys ride tight together in a double collum, 40-60 bikes wouldn't take up even a quarter of a mile. Old habits are hard to beat, and the group to describe sounds like the remnants of an old 1%'er or 1% support organization, which makes old habits very hard to beat, so their convoy would still, very likely, remain tight knit. Would the initial ambush encompass the entire convoy? Probably not, it'd knock out maybe 2/3's in the first few seconds, leaving the remaining broken off still from a mounted advance, and able to be fired upon from elevation and the road itself.

However, defeat by demoralization is far more common than I think you realize. Truth be told, that's how most fights are won, both in combat and in your basic ground and pound bar brawls. The "Overwhelming rush" of a total defeat of an enemy most often comes after the enemy has already been so emotionally and mentally overwhelmed that they no longer have a grasp on the situation at hand, due largely to demoralization. Knock out even a quarter of a group's fighting force in a few seconds, and you'll find that most will think twice just about shooting, let alone advancing or continuing attack. Sudden, overwhelming violence is often the best way to win a fight (if you have to fight, and I'd consider this a scenario that is a "Must fight") before it even begins.

I do agree though, most groups would be looking for softer targets, particularly bike groups, due to their inability to properly find cover in an instant, as their chosen mode of transportation only lends well to quick, hard attacks, and tactics like that don't work well against a hard, mobile target. It'd be like dropping a battalion's worth of paratroopers directly over a company's worth of AA guns and expecting them to be capable of delivering minimal (if any damage) at all.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> One word, Thermopylae.
> 
> A few disabled and immobile vehicles will funnel the bikers into a pinch point where their numbers account for nothing.
> With an hour to prepare the spot, a few trees will be prepped to fall after the last man enters, cutting off any exit on bike.
> ...


Not only trees, but keep a few Large rocks in reserve. Flatten bikes and bikers and maybe even brush a few over the edge of the road. The whole time our prepped families will be using every gun we can on them. Sorry, but this kind of threat takes the word mercy right out of the dictionary. Every one you let live is a future attack waiting to happen.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Then talk to me about the ground you would choose, ideally? Steep, rocky mountain highway that has increasing switchbacks the higher you go. In a perfect world what would you be looking for?


I'd want to slow them down in a well lit area that gave me 100yds in front of them and behind them. I'd want it to be about 1200yds away across a canyon, so it is actually a couple miles for them to traverse across in front of me. I'd want the sun at my back and I'd want it to be early in the day, so I could discourage them sufficiently to take a different route (retreat). I'd want it to be a low wind day/area (less than 10mph wind). I'd want to be above them, which would slow their approach on foot and limit their ability to hide. If they got off their bikes and hid, I'd just take a shot at each motorcycle instead.

From a Rocky Mountain perspective, I'd would be careful NOT to setup near hillsides of dry brush, as that could be easily used to limit my vision (so a light cross wind could help to clear smoke as well as mirage).

That's all that comes to my mind at this point. I'd also protect our front against the same type of attack, as a bunch of shooting could attract attention from the other side, so I'd send at least one long range capable shooter to watch our front (he'd want to be VERY high up with view of the entire area and have communication).

AJ


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I would send a scout up ahead to watch your advance flanking activity and radio in frequently the details. The trailer would be placed just as prepadoodle explained with three shooters on top of it laying down with assault rifles and one with a hunting rifle with scope. I would position two cars facing towards your advance on a straight away with a sharp curve ahead that you must turn around. these cars will have gas soaked rags hanging out of their gas tanks and a rock on the acceleration pedal each one released at different times. When the scout radios your approach and once a good amount of you are about the turn the corner on your motorcycles these cars will be put into action and the rags lit with time delay on the last one. My main force would be sent on a flanking maneuver immediately with radio dispatch of your main force movements and any other developments.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

"However, defeat by demoralization is far more common than I think you realize. Truth be told, that's how most fights are won, both in combat and in your basic ground and pound bar brawls. The "Overwhelming rush" of a total defeat of an enemy most often comes after the enemy has already been so emotionally and mentally overwhelmed that they no longer have a grasp on the situation at hand, due largely to demoralization. Knock out even a quarter of a group's fighting force in a few seconds, and you'll find that most will think twice just about shooting, let alone advancing or continuing attack. Sudden, overwhelming violence is often the best way to win a fight (if you have to fight, and I'd consider this a scenario that is a "Must fight") before it even begins."

I agree, I was just saying that I wouldn't count on it. In fact I'd plan in the other direction just to be safe. But true that; you can often turn a superior enemy by hitting them hard and aggressive right up front. 
I bet they'd be stretched out almost a quarter mile. Anyone go to Sturgis or any of the big conventions and can tell us how long 60-80 bikes would be on a mountain highway?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

AJ has a good point. Either count on being able to puncture a few of their gas tanks or plant a few 2 1/2 gal. cans down there on the road. When a bunch have passed, throw a flare down on the spilled gas. What results is basically a fuel/air bomb. Give me another 5 minutes and I can come up with some more fun ideas.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> "However, defeat by demoralization is far more common than I think you realize. Truth be told, that's how most fights are won, both in combat and in your basic ground and pound bar brawls. The "Overwhelming rush" of a total defeat of an enemy most often comes after the enemy has already been so emotionally and mentally overwhelmed that they no longer have a grasp on the situation at hand, due largely to demoralization. Knock out even a quarter of a group's fighting force in a few seconds, and you'll find that most will think twice just about shooting, let alone advancing or continuing attack. Sudden, overwhelming violence is often the best way to win a fight (if you have to fight, and I'd consider this a scenario that is a "Must fight") before it even begins."
> 
> I agree, I was just saying that I wouldn't count on it. In fact I'd plan in the other direction just to be safe. But true that; you can often turn a superior enemy by hitting them hard and aggressive right up front.
> I bet they'd be stretched out almost a quarter mile. Anyone go to Sturgis or any of the big conventions and can tell us how long 60-80 bikes would be on a mountain highway?


I've had many a ride-alongs with the father-in-law's MC, haven't been to Sturgis, but when they do a ride with their sister club, the number is usually around 50, but they don't stretch far. There's safety in tight formations from traffic, and it's a habit most MCs have, and a constantly practiced one as well, hence my mention about old habits being hard to break. 50 bikes in tight 2 wide columns usually takes up anywhere between 1/8th of a mile and 1/4 of a mile, it just depends on where they're riding, how thick traffic is, and what the terrain is like. Given that it'd be a two lane road with no expected traffic coming towards them, you can figure they'd likely be traveling in 4 wide columns, which would cut their group size in half, so that 1/8th of a mile of space becomes 1/16th of a mile, putting the vast majority of them into the aforementioned killzone, ready to have a few hundred rounds dropped on them from above, behind and to the front. Makes for a hard attack/ambush to properly react to when you're on vehicles that don't exactly stop on a dime, especially when you're also now trying to dodge debris, as well as the bikes in front of you that are hitting the ground.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> A good start, but be more specific; how would you destroy the road using only stuff that you currently own?
> You got any pictures of your dog?


Dog????


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Dog????


Hey, Ive seen your wife. I'll take the dog. (this is where I would insert a funny emoticon if I were a gay man.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Picked my Bug in location well. prepared it well There will be no running.
Last nights elections bought us a little more time anyway.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Too easy...only 80 guys? A SINGLE cluster munition from my air support and it's buh-bye bikers...yes all 80...all gone...with 1 bomb. Being military has it's perks. An hour? Shit...i only needs 15 seconds


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> AJ has a good point. Either count on being able to puncture a few of their gas tanks or plant a few 2 1/2 gal. cans down there on the road. When a bunch have passed, throw a flare down on the spilled gas. What results is basically a fuel/air bomb. Give me another 5 minutes and I can come up with some more fun ideas.


You gave me a great idea, a 20lb propane cylinder and a small campfire setup about 1000yds from my location would be a nice welcome for a bunch of Motorcycles.

AJ


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> In an effort to combat the political negativity that grips this tribe, let's do something survivalist: Critical thinking.
> Here is how it goes; I pose a scenario, and the members resolve it. In this scenario I am the villain, I am the one who will shoot your wife and rape your dog when you are unsuccessful.
> Note: Responses must be part of a solution. Stopping to question the scenario will result in death. As in real life, hesitation kills.
> So let's have some fun.
> ...


You and your buddies are all driving sportbikes instead of cruisers. The rifle on your back offsets your ridiculous riding position that resembles someone humping a football. You look a little mean but you don't scare us.

We have motorhomes full of chainsaws, and your bikes don't have any, so we start falling trees across the roads on every blind corner. Then we fall back to a nice sniper distance and shoot holes through your tanks while you try to cut through a 14 " log with a motorcycle chain.

You now only out number us by 2 to 1.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

A J said:


> You gave me a great idea, a 20lb propane cylinder and a small campfire setup about 1000yds from my location would be a nice welcome for a bunch of Motorcycles.
> 
> AJ


Well, be prepared. That old movie staple of some guy putting a single shot through a propane tank to use as a bomb is totally false. That one was a big disappointment to me.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

oh, and did I mention that once half your group drops dead, you are going to be crying yourself to sleep for the next 10 years. That is IF you make it off the mountain when you try to flank vehicles while you are on foot. A sudden change of weather moves in and a freak snow storm kills half of you because you are ill dressed for the mountains.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

AJ, I think myth busters did a show on blowing up cyclinders with a bullet. I think they demonstrated that it was unlikely to happen.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Well, be prepared. That old movie staple of some guy putting a single shot through a propane tank to use as a bomb is totally false. That one was a big disappointment to me.


I doubt it would explode when shot, but the liquid propane would certainly all turn to gas and having a fire nearby would seem to me to be an attention getter. Unless that gaseous propane wouldn't burn for some unknown reason????

AJ


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I've actually thrown disposable propane tanks into a fire. They are very unimpressive, a small flare up, that is all.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Hey, Ive seen your wife. I'll take the dog. (this is where I would insert a funny emoticon if I were a gay man.)


No, you did not see my wife. That was one of the other dogs. I have a pack of trained Dobermans that chase motorcycles. Besides, I'm with AJ. You don't have a chance.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

A J said:


> I doubt it would explode when shot, but the liquid propane would certainly all turn to gas and having a fire nearby would seem to me to be an attention getter. Unless that gaseous propane wouldn't burn for some unknown reason????
> 
> AJ


Like I said, I watched it flare the gas, but no explosion. That was on mythbusters, as tinker mentioned. Another episode they did the same thing with a big O2 cylinder. They found that they couldn't even get a hole into it without something like a 50 cal rifle. And no explosion. Same for shooting the valve off.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Isn't this scenario the reason you went to prison? Sounds like you're reliving the good old days. And you seem to be sexually frustrated...so far you have mentioned large penis', little pricks and dogs being sold into the sex trade. And that's just the first two pages.

What happened to you while you were incarcerated?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Like I said, I watched it flare the gas, but no explosion. That was on mythbusters, as tinker mentioned. Another episode they did the same thing with a big O2 cylinder. They found that they couldn't even get a hole into it without something like a 50 cal rifle. And no explosion. Same for shooting the valve off.


I still think that popping a hole in a cylinder that's 10' away from a fire would get somebodies attention. I just watched the MythBusters episode and if there had been a fire nearby, it might have been impressive.

As far as poking a hole, not real worried about it. The steel in the picture is 1/2" thick, all the shiny spots are from .357/40SW/38special etc. practice. For the rifle shots, the plate was wired to a T-post and a tiny post-it note (1"x1") was placed in the center of the steel (500yds for the center shot). The bullet went through the post-it, the steel, the T-Post and made a 6" divot in hillside behind it. The hole that didn't quite make it through was shot with a friends 338 Remington Ultra Mag (at 500 yards too). The second through hole was punched at 800yds, I was aiming at the center hole. All I'll say about my rifle is that it is my 'heavy' hunting rifle.

AJ


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Turn the gas on first. Let it mix with air. That usually only works in closed areas though. 

So I would load a few magazines and alternate between armor piercing and incendiary rounds. Sound like a plan?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I've actually filled a garbage bag with propane, tied it to the middle of a 50 foot cord, then burned in over a firepit.

That too was very unimpressive. If I was standing too close I might have lost some eyebrows.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You said "you have banded up with several other prep per families." This leads me to believe that we have Women in our group. Why would you be focused on sexing my dog. Though I have not tried to confirm it I think he would be more trouble than you would want. As for the rest a tight formation of bikes on switchbacks with an hour to prep on the high ground would be no contest. I don't feel like typing out what has already been said but you loose and my dog skull ****s your rotten corps.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I've actually filled a garbage bag with propane, tied it to the middle of a 50 foot cord, then burned in over a firepit.
> 
> That too was very unimpressive. If I was standing too close I might have lost some eyebrows.


Very dangerous. My evil twin pulled that trick with Acetylene and oxygen mix when he was a teenager. He failed to realize that static electricity in the bag as it fills can cause ignition. I have the scars to fix a blown eardrum to remember that lesson!!! Unfortunately for me, I knew what the ratio between gas/oxygen should be (since I grew up on a farm, welding etc.). Acetylene or Propane or flour dust in a grain elevator when mixed with air and ignited can be impressive.

AJ


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't even read the first response to this...mainly because what is BS is BS by any name...secondly you have made many claims against my brothers and sisters here and you don;t deserve a response until you start to qualify your stupid remarks. For those of you who choose to play this game...that's fine and your right...but Ralph...you disparage my group...I call you on that...and that alone...answer up and I may play your silly game..until then I won't.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You folks have been feeding this thread for 7 pages.... can you say hook, line, sinker...

I would rather share peanut butter and jelly sandwich recipes with Denton


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

A J said:


> Very dangerous. My evil twin pulled that trick with Acetylene and oxygen mix when he was a teenager. He failed to realize that static electricity in the bag as it fills can cause ignition. I have the scars to fix a blown eardrum to remember that lesson!!! Unfortunately for me, I knew what the ratio between gas/oxygen should be (since I grew up on a farm, welding etc.). Acetylene or Propane or flour dust in a grain elevator when mixed with air and ignited can be impressive.
> 
> AJ


I did some work in a super wood plant once. They had a video of the wood flower suspended in air and ignited. Scary stuff man. The bag houses had fire eyes all over the place that triggered a fire suppression system. As best as I can remember it was like 4 seconds for total saturation of the wood flour. Super Wood was one of the plastic deck board companies. They mixed the wood flour with plastic pellets then ran it through some kind of heater mixer extruder.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I prefer peanut butter and banana. Jelly likes to squish out and land on my work shirt. I don't like dirty work shirts unless it is honest dirt from the day's work.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I prefer peanut butter and banana. Jelly likes to squish out and land on my work shirt. I don't like dirty work shirts unless it is honest dirt from the day's work.


Try it with Nutella. The kids love it. My oldest says that peanut butter is old school. I will admit it is good.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This thing is eerily similar to other people who showed up on the doorsteps of this forum. I recall the guy who wanted to build a town out of shipping containers. And went through the whole process of rebuking any attempt at pointing put the shortfalls. 

Its way too similar.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

James m said:


> This thing is eerily similar to other people who showed up on the doorsteps of this forum. I recall the guy who wanted to build a town out of shipping containers. And went through the whole process of rebuking any attempt at pointing put the shortfalls.
> 
> Its way too similar.


What are you talking about?!?! That guy was legendary! I do not recall his name, but he was legendary none the less!  If you are talking about the guy I am thinking of, he was the one that had the plan of building a castle out of shipping containers and have the residents of the castle shitting in buckets and enslaving the local population to dispose of the buckets for three grains of rice per day? We had WAY TOO MUCH FUN with him! I wish he would come back. He was awesome!

Thanks for making my night. Just remembering that thread makes me happy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea that's the guy !

It's just suspicious that people want to rebuke anything and everything that goes wrong with their plans. Psychologically what are the odds that the M.O. is so similar.

Yea so to stop beating around the bush, could it be the same person. Or a probability of a trouble maker in the break room eating some alphabet soup.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> You folks have been feeding this thread for 7 pages.... can you say hook, line, sinker...
> 
> I would rather share peanut butter and jelly sandwich recipes with Denton


Umm, you were response #69, page 7...you did it too...:grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Maybe you folks should think of that before you entertain such silliness here. What if's are bad enough without entertaining what if's from people who call us racists or other things...I will not waste a minute of my mental capacity on someone who just is here to insult me. Think about who you are propagating with your responses. Ralph...I don't know you that well...but don't insult in in one thread and expect feedback in another or you will find the feed back representative of the insult you gave.

sincerely,

OSFG


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Rather than get into a personal pissing contest with the OP, who I suspect is someone who used to post here under a different name, I'll just post in answer to the original scenario. I don't feed trolls, but the information might be of some small use to actual preppers.

For the record, my cav unit's main mission in the late 70's was to stop the Soviet Union in case they decided to break through defenses at a place called the Fulda Gap in Germany. Rather than fighting against bikers who would outnumber us 4-1, we were training to fight Russians who were expected to outnumber us 15-1 and be armed with tanks and personal carriers, and be supported with massive artillery, helicopters, tac air, and strategic bombers.

Military planners decided the only way to do this would be to delay until our main forces could be put in place. Since the main forces would be arriving by boat, this could take several weeks. The 3rd Cav had duplicates of all our heavy equipment pre-staged in Germany, so all we would have to do is get on planes, fly over, get into these duplicate vehicles, then drive to the front. I'm glad we never had to try this for real, but we trained for it non-stop.

So ok, we block the road with one of the motor homes, leaving just enough room for one bike at a time to squeeze through. I have a 4-6 person rear guard, with 4 of them overwatching the gap we left and the other 2 on flank security. We let the first 2 bikes through, then open fire on 3 and 4, then kill the 2 trapped in our kill zone. At this point, you are all bunched up behind the motorhome and have 4 options: you can keep trying to force the gap, you can get into or under the motorhome and return fire, you can send out flankers, or you can turn around and look for easier prey.

While you are deciding, I am raining down fire on your gaggle. Since you will probably be all bunched up, I can either shoot through the motorhome or shoot under it. (if I shoot under it, the bullets will glance off the road and bounce up into your massed formation) Options 1 and 2 are suicide, which you will discover by trying one or both of them. Your only real option is to dismount and flank me. Of course, I knew this before you did and will be waiting.

I only have 2 guys on flank security, so if you flank in force, they might not even engage. Most of the time, however, they will pick off your first 2 guys. The rest of your flankers will dive for cover. You will know I'm there somewhere, but not exactly where. There is a good chance that we will now break contact at this point and rejoin our overwatch teams. Send a smaller flanking force, however, and the security team might bloody you a little more.

Anyway, before you can mount an effective resistance, we pack up and move to the next position. The next bend in the road, you will come under fire again, and probably lose a few more guys. Rinse and repeat.

At this point, you have very few options. If you can somehow convince your untrained rabble to charge my rear guard all at once, you could probably overrun me, but you will pay dearly for this small gain, and the odds are that nobody in your gang is all that willing to die. Your only viable option is to slow down your advance, which is what I wanted all along. You should halt and send dismounted scouts to look around each bend in the road. Some will come under fire, some won't, but you will have to halt, dismount, and look every time or risk paying the price.

Meanwhile, my main group is getting farther and farther ahead, but they aren't running. Instead, they are looking for the right terrain to set up a final confrontation. We would find a place where we can hide the vehicles and take up strong defensive positions. This will be high ground with good cover and concealment, and will have very limited avenues of approach. You won't be able to flank such a position easily, if at all. 

Our rear guard will then do what's called a delay to a passage of lines, leading whatever is left of your group into our prepared killing ground. Expect us to have interlocking fields of fire so we can rain down some serious death on you. Our positions will be mutually supporting: try to rush one and at least 2 other positions will pin you down and pick you off. Does your group even know how to escape from an ambush like this? Probably not.

At any rate, this will not be a good day for the bikers. A few of you might manage to escape, but those few won't be chasing me any more. Ride Hard, Die Fast? LOL, yeah, we can arrange that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Rather than get into a personal pissing contest with the OP, who I suspect is someone who used to post here under a different name, I'll just post in answer to the original scenario. I don't feed trolls, but the information might be of some small use to actual preppers.
> 
> For the record, my cav unit's main mission in the late 70's was to stop the Soviet Union in case they decided to break through defenses at a place called the Fulda Gap in Germany. Rather than fighting against bikers who would outnumber us 4-1, we were training to fight Russians who were expected to outnumber us 15-1 and be armed with tanks and personal carriers, and be supported with massive artillery, helicopters, tac air, and strategic bombers.
> 
> ...


and my equally thoughtful response...**** you Ralph.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> You folks have been feeding this thread for 7 pages.... can you say hook, line, sinker...
> 
> I would rather share peanut butter and jelly sandwich recipes with Denton


Okay - I confess... I am working from home this week which allows me more time than usual to catch up on the posts here. I saw this thread earlier this morning but quit following it after 2-3 pages of the usual Ralph BS - right after I made my first post on it. By this evening, I noticed it had been going all day so I figured it must have diverted from the original topic. It had. There is some really funny and entertaining stuff here folks, once you get past the posts helping Ralphy with his next degenerate hippie-prepper novel! Nicely done! Right now, I am conflicted between which is the funniest though... Is it the RNPrepper: "Dogs? ... I'm with AJ" post or BigDog. Regardless, well done!

Ralph: Just keep doing what you are doing (until you get arrested) but preferably doing it on a different web site and away from children.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Okay - I confess... I am working from home this week which allows me more time than usual to catch up on the posts here. I saw this thread earlier this morning but quit following it after 2-3 pages of the usual Ralph BS - right after I made my first post on it. By this evening, I noticed it had been going all day so I figured it must have diverted from the original topic. It had. There is some really funny and entertaining stuff here folks, once you get past the posts helping Ralphy with his next degenerate hippie-prepper novel! Nicely done! Right now, I am conflicted between which is the funniest though... Is it the RNPrepper: "Dogs? ... I'm with AJ" post or BigDog. Regardless, well done!
> 
> Ralph: Just keep doing what you are doing (until you get arrested) but preferably doing it on a different web site and away from children.


I haven't even figured out whats going on with him yet...but the insults to the folks here set me off...I'm protective that way...but Inor...what is your assessment of this guy...I just know he called some of us names and shit and that makes me want to choke his family members in front of him and make him cry.......yes I'm cruel....but you need people like me...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I haven't even figured out whats going on with him yet...but the insults to the folks here set me off...I'm protective that way...but Inor...what is your assessment of this guy...I just know he called some of us names and shit and that makes me want to choke his family members in front of him and make him cry.......yes I'm cruel....but you need people like me...


I think he is an absolute cretin. (I would normally have posted a more colorful response but I made a promise to myself and my wife the mod that I would minimize my profanity outside of the Rants section.) But the short answer is I would be just fine with your response and would encourage it especially if drinks were served during the show.

My previous post was congratulating our guys, not dip$hit Ralph.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I haven't even figured out whats going on with him yet...but the insults to the folks here set me off...I'm protective that way...but Inor...what is your assessment of this guy...I just know he called some of us names and shit and that makes me want to choke his family members in front of him and make him cry.......yes I'm cruel....but you need people like me...


I think tks said it best - a douche canoe.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

When the lady speaks...the words are appreciated and revered....he shall be so considered....


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> and my equally thoughtful response...**** you Ralph.


LOL, well, that too.

I'm not sure if the "SF" in your name stands for "San Francisco" or "Special Forces," but either way, you probably know how to cover your rear. On the other hand, there are probably a lot of people here who might benefit (in some small way) by looking at one possible tactic for that situation.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey..apparently I'm a gay bar in San Fran so have at it...to each his own.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I haven't even figured out whats going on with him yet...but the insults to the folks here set me off...I'm protective that way...but Inor...what is your assessment of this guy...I just know he called some of us names and shit and that makes me want to choke his family members in front of him and make him cry.......yes I'm cruel....but you need people like me...


Anyone who feels the need to let us know he has a large penis, and will screw our dogs...is scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

I just ignore them. People like that want attention, and ignoring them drives them crazy.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> I think he is an absolute cretin. (I would normally have posted a more colorful response but I made a promise to myself and my wife the mod that I would minimize my profanity outside of the Rants section.) But the short answer is I would be just fine with your response and would encourage it especially if drinks were served during the show.
> 
> My previous post was congratulating our guys, not dip$hit Ralph.


I honestly think that he is someone who has read some books, watched some movies, and played some video games, and now believes that he is a post-apocalyptic survival expert, and although he has never done anything in reality, he believe that he is the expert, we are the clueless, and he is getting angry because no one here is covering him with praise and adulation for his "expertise" and self proclaimed greatness.

Seen allot of folks like this, and although they are annoying, they can also be a source of humor.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I think tks said it best - a douche canoe.


Paddling, paddling, all the way up stream.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Up the river without a paddle.


----------

